# thyroxine side effetcs



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya Maz 
Hope you and bubs are well 
Quickie- I started taking thyroxine liquid ( evotrox) at the beginning dec 50mcg but have been having periods of rapid heartbeat ( about 90bpm).I realise this is possibly due to too high a dose( for me) making me hyperthyroid and am waiting on thyroid function test results on my 2mth followup, but, could this be a side effect of the levothyroxine? I also wondered about the liquid- realised I hadn't been shaking the bottle as per the instructions- could the drug be getting stronger towards the bottom of a bottle- unlikely I know?The side effect disappeared when I opened a new bottle.

Thanks hon, you're doing  a fab job.
lx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi L 

All good with us thanks  Hope all good with you? Read that you were off on a training course soon  Hope it goes well  

Yep tachycardia certainly a side effect and usually linked to too high a dose being used. Don't normally expect to see this if your thyroid levels are normal but it can also happen if you are taking other drugs at the same time (quite a number of drug interactions with thyroxine   ) The Evotrox is a clear oral solution so the concentration should be the same throughout and there shouldn't be any settling causing variations in strength (you do sometimes get this with suspensions where the powder can settle at the bottom of the bottle). However if it says to shake then best to do that just incase. 

Mind you measuring the liquid is a different matter  are you using a spoon or an oral syringe? Doesn't take a lot with the dose of thyroxine to be out by a bit if your measurements aren't accurate   I've sure you're doing it as per instructions  but an oral syringe might be more accurate if needs be.

Hope this helps 

Big hugs to you Dh and Max-a-doodle

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya Maz,

came across your reply weeks after you posted! The rapid heartbeat settled when i started a new bottle and started shaking it everyday, so I guess there must have been some settling going on. Will ask for an oral syringe- the spoon is useless at getting anything like an accurate dosage.

thanks,
lxx


----------

